# The Official Smarty Jones Thread



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi. 

I just wanted to open an thread for my hedgehog, Smarty Jones. I opened this thread for two reasons. One was Smarty Jones did not get enough attention when I posted threads about him in the past. Another one is I think he is going to be papa hedgehog soon. I don't want to jinx it, though. Not to worry, I have done my research on breeding hedgehogs. Feel free to quiz me. 

Anywho, here some pics of Smarty Jones.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

He's such a cutie!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

He's cute. A likely papa, too, congrats. 

We started a single thread on Princess P. P. so we would have a consolidated place to gush about out sweet quillbaby.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Actually, fishhead, your thread was inspiration for me. 

I never thought of why I created this thread, but the reason that you created your thread, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Conrats to my hedgehogs, Smarty Jones & Fall Aspen! May the new litter grow up strong and be WHS free! 

(I don't think that the babies have WHS anyway)


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

The Fall Aspen X Smarty Jones litter is now ready for deposit. You can view pictures here:

https://www.facebook.com/Racinghogs

This site is not finished yet, but here is another site:

http://racinghedgehogs.com/


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is very cute!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

So happy the babies are healthy and well. Cute photos, I bet that half-mask will be heavily sought after.


----------

